# Question: Discretionary Bonuses



## Targetandllamas (Nov 2, 2021)

Is it true that certain stores, team members have been receiving discretionary bonuses on top of the pay raise we are getting  curious

~ life is a bowl Of Cheerios


----------



## Xanatos (Nov 2, 2021)

All stores, yes.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2021)

(2) Fall tm bonus | The Break Room


----------

